# Is my girl even starting labor?



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

I am sorry for the long post!! I am new here and new to goats. I have 2 FF, my first doe (Winter) delivered her beautiful buckling Jan 31 with a little assistance. Now her sister, Helga, is showing the same signs as Winter, but not progressing at all. I honestly didn't even know she was pregnant until about 6 weeks ago. A friend of mine said she looked pregnant, so I got a P-Test and it showed she was late term, so I expected maybe 1.5 months max before she kidded.

Well 3 days ago she went from her normal onry self to very very affectionate, begging for pets and even gently nudging my hand and pulling my coat. She was also trying to get into the stall and away from the other goats. I was thinking oh yeah, it's time!! 

Well I locked her in, then she was stretching her back and pawing around. I felt her tendons and they didn't feel very loose and her bag is not filling. I have been checking on her every few hours, and sometimes she acts like she is in pain and "lost", other times she is begging to come out with the others. I did let her out for a bit and she just wonders around then tries to get back into the stall. 

Her sides have been sunken this whole time, like she hasn't carried high at all. She still doesn't look nearly a pregnant as Winter did, and she has a very small udder developing, but not filling (Winter had a decent size before she delivered). She is still eating and drinking, but peeing ALOT more than usual. Her vulva has gotten a little puffy the past few days but nothing extrodinary, and no discharge (Winter didn't have any until moments before birth). Her hips appear more prominent than usual and she is carrying her tail in the weird half up/curved position. I believe I saw maybe some small contractions (her side tightened and she froze for a moment). I can't feel her tendons, but maybe they are there, all I feel is hip bone and I can wrap my fingers almost totally around her tailbone/spine. 

Ughh I am so uncertain if she is going into labor or when she is due or if I should release her with the herd and just keep an eye on her. Anyone had anything like this before or can share some advice? I don't want to keep her penned up if she is still a few weeks away. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd keep her locked up. At least overnight.


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

My guess would be that she's probably pretty close. I agree with keeping her locked up. Hopefully you won't have too much waiting! Keep us updated.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies! I am hoping it's soon!!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

PurpleCArTires said:


> I am sorry for the long post!! I am new here and new to goats. I have 2 FF, my first doe (Winter) delivered her beautiful buckling Jan 31 with a little assistance. Now her sister, Helga, is showing the same signs as Winter, but not progressing at all. I honestly didn't even know she was pregnant until about 6 weeks ago. A friend of mine said she looked pregnant, so I got a P-Test and it showed she was late term, so I expected maybe 1.5 months max before she kidded.
> 
> Well 3 days ago she went from her normal onry self to very very affectionate, begging for pets and even gently nudging my hand and pulling my coat. She was also trying to get into the stall and away from the other goats. I was thinking oh yeah, it's time!!
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like my girls. I can't be of much help, but I can relate. I don't know when mine were bred or when they're due. I've taken to separating them at night, just to be on the safe side (I've got a mom/daughter duo who are very affectionate with each other, and a pair who bully them if they're separate from each other). I'll sure be glad when they kid. I haven't had a decent night's sleep in weeks, for all my worrying about them. We've been saying "any day now" for at least a week.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> This sounds a lot like my girls. I can't be of much help, but I can relate. I don't know when mine were bred or when they're due. I've taken to separating them at night, just to be on the safe side (I've got a mom/daughter duo who are very affectionate with each other, and a pair who bully them if they're separate from each other). I'll sure be glad when they kid. I haven't had a decent night's sleep in weeks, for all my worrying about them. We've been saying "any day now" for at least a week.


Jeez that is exactly how I feel!! I was so sure she was going since she was acting exactly like her sister, but then like an hour later she is normal, then the next she is acting strange! She's driving me nuts! I bet she will decide to deliver on Saturday when we are expecting 20 degree weather 😳🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

PurpleCArTires said:


> Jeez that is exactly how I feel!! I was so sure she was going since she was acting exactly like her sister, but then like an hour later she is normal, then the next she is acting strange! She's driving me nuts! I bet she will decide to deliver on Saturday when we are expecting 20 degree weather 😳🤣


I was sure we'd be last night because we had a cold snap. Since it wasn't, I'm sure it'll be Sunday while my mother (a retired nurse whose experience would be a huge help. This is my first freshening) is out of town. And all four will probably go at once lol.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> I was sure we'd be last night because we had a cold snap. Since it wasn't, I'm sure it'll be Sunday while my mother (a retired nurse whose experience would be a huge help. This is my first freshening) is out of town. And all four will probably go at once lol.


Haha, that would be likely! I let Helga back out today with the others and I am going to lock her in at night and check on her throughout the day. She has been screaming for the others when she is locked in and they go out to their pasture
. Right now, she is looking mildly puffy in her region and gaunt, but acting totally normal and no bagging up. UGHHH!


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

PurpleCArTires said:


> Haha, that would be likely! I let Helga back out today with the others and I am going to lock her in at night and check on her throughout the day. She has been screaming for the others when she is locked in and they go out to their pasture
> . Right now, she is looking mildly puffy in her region and gaunt, but acting totally normal and no bagging up. UGHHH!
> View attachment 224734
> View attachment 224735
> ...


And she is still not looking pregnant to me at all HAHA. Her Sister was HUGE! She only had one. With my luck, Helga will have 3 tiny babies in there


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

PurpleCArTires said:


> Haha, that would be likely! I let Helga back out today with the others and I am going to lock her in at night and check on her throughout the day. She has been screaming for the others when she is locked in and they go out to their pasture
> . Right now, she is looking mildly puffy in her region and gaunt, but acting totally normal and no bagging up. UGHHH!
> View attachment 224734
> View attachment 224735
> ...


Brownie developed her udder all of a sudden last week and then nothing happened. Maggie is the size of a small car and has been nesting. She had some mucus and was licking at her tears. My little Millie had a fair bit of mucus yesterday, but her udder is tiny (she’s 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and FF, though, so I’m not really surprised by that). Patches barely even looks pregnant. We are right about at the same point as you, I think.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Brownie developed her udder all of a sudden last week and then nothing happened. Maggie is the size of a small car and has been nesting. She had some mucus and was licking at her tears. My little Millie had a fair bit of mucus yesterday, but her udder is tiny (she’s 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and FF, though, so I’m not really surprised by that). Patches barely even looks pregnant. We are right about at the same point as you, I think.
> View attachment 224738
> 
> View attachment 224741
> ...


Wow that last one doesn't look big at all. Gives me hope haha I thought Helga was just fat and didn't believe she was pregnant until we got the PTest. I am really hoping it happens soon. I want to be done with the kidding and enjoy those babies!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm in a similar situation. It seems like labor is starting and then nothing. Our girl has been getting harassed by her usual rommate so I put a nicer doe in with her while she's locked up. Do you have another goat that could be her friend in lockdown?


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Lilgoatgal said:


> I'm in a similar situation. It seems like labor is starting and then nothing. Our girl has been getting harassed by her usual rommate so I put a nicer doe in with her while she's locked up. Do you have another goat that could be her friend in lockdown?


I only have her and her sister. But she has been headbutting her sister, Helga is the queen and has always been a bit pushy with the others, but she is worse now. Wants to be out with them, but then doesn't want them near her. She is a nut 😂


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

PurpleCArTires said:


> Wow that last one doesn't look big at all. Gives me hope haha I thought Helga was just fat and didn't believe she was pregnant until we got the PTest. I am really hoping it happens soon. I want to be done with the kidding and enjoy those babies!


Maggie, the big one, has had quads the last three years in a row. We had ultrasounds done on three of them (battery died before it got to Patches) and all are carrying multiples, but we aren't sure how many. I'm expecting Maggie will throw four again this year. Kinda anxious because that likely means pulling some as bottle babies, but also REALLY EXCITED. Turns out I'm no more patient for their babies than I was for mine


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Maggie, the big one, has had quads the last three years in a row. We had ultrasounds done on three of them (battery died before it got to Patches) and all are carrying multiples, but we aren't sure how many. I'm expecting Maggie will throw four again this year. Kinda anxious because that likely means pulling some as bottle babies, but also REALLY EXCITED. Turns out I'm no more patient for their babies than I was for mine


Omgosh! I am excited to get one from each! I couldn't imagine getting that many babies!! Both mine are FF so maybe next year they will have more.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They do love to drive us crazy!
I had one who I just couldn't decide if she was pregnant. She got pretty big but she was a big girl. I went out one afternoon and she was bagged up. I put her in the barn and went to get towels and such. I was not gone but a few minutes; came back out and the kid was on the ground.
Good luck to you and your girls.🍀


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

It seems like this year mine started getting hormonal and acting differently about 3 weeks before due. It's funny becuase my one that loves attention wants to be left alone and my more shy one wants all the love lol.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Locklyn said:


> It seems like this year mine started getting hormonal and acting differently about 3 weeks before due. It's funny becuase my one that loves attention wants to be left alone and my more shy one wants all the love lol.


Maybe it's something in the air! Winter has always been super loving, but normally Helga (the one in question) doesn't really like to be touched. Now she is begging for love and attention. Nipping at my hands and pulling in my coat. She even rubbed her head on my back while I was kneeling down fixing something and gave me a wedgie with her horns haha 😂 (she was very gentle tho)


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

So its been almost 2 weeks since she first started acting very strange.  I have been locking her up at night and checking each morning for any progressive signs before letting her loose.

Two days ago she has white discharge, from what I understand, that is the mucus plug. This morning she had clear liquid (not thick) drain out when she stood up and when she bent around to scratch. Her pooch still doesn't look super loose, but is now about 2.5 inches long (the slit), which also opens up when she lays down or squats to pee. This morning (around 6:30 am) she was rolling around on the ground stretching her legs and acting in pain (i've never seen her roll around before). Around 7:15, i saw one very strong contraction, where she froze, arched her back, smushed her face (ears back), and her pooch was throbbing (not to use a gross word.. sorry ) and then nothing else. I've been checking on her all day, so more fluid, no pawing, not acting different at all... she is just going about her day eating and screaming to get out of the pen to be with the others. Around 3pm, i sat and watched her for about 45 minutes. After about 20 minutes of crazy scratching and rubbing against the pen to itch her back and biting her belly relentlessly, she pawed the ground, layed down and proceeded to roll around again, stretching her legs. Then she just sat there, staring at me staring at her chewing her cud (not zoning out tho).To top it all off, her bag isn't big (maybe slightly larger than my hand) and very soft.

UGGGHHHH does she sound closer to you guys? Next year I am planning breeding because this is insane . I dont know if I should stay up tonight and watch her or release her to the group or what. And suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Is she pushing at all when she is rolling or is she scratching itches? If she's pushing and not making progress, something is wrong and you will need to assist her.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Is she pushing at all when she is rolling or is she scratching itches? If she's pushing and not making progress, something is wrong and you will need to assist her.


No, she isn't pushing at all, just throwing her legs around and whipping her head around in the straw.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

It sounds like she is getting closer! Sometimes their bag doesn't fill until the very end or even right after they give birth. They can torture you like this for what feels like forever. As mentioned, as long as she isn't pushing yet, then she is probably just working on getting the kid(s) lined up! I usually set my alarm for every 3 hours when they start acting like that. If you have a baby monitor, you can put that in the barn for the night too so that you can hear her if she starts screaming.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I would let her walk around then. It helps position the kids and can help get labor moving.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

How are her ligs feeling?


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

@cbrossard She still has her ligs. They felt softer this morning like wet noodles, but they are harder again this evening 😂. I think I'll set my alarm tonight for every 3 hrs. She is acting too wishy washy for me to sleep soundly. Her sister Winter needed a little assistance (her baby was HUGE), so I definitely want to be on hand if Helga is the same situation.

@Rancho Draco, I am worried she will wonder off into the woods and decide to have them out. Her pen is about 10x10. If she still hasn't had them by tomorrow, I'll walk her over to my other pen which is like an open field and I can keep a good eye on her.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like a plan. Hopefully she doesn't hold out too long on you!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan. That's extra nerve wracking when you have reason to believe that it might not be an easy birth! Keep us posted!


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Just checked on her at 7:30, she was headbutting a wall and pawing, laid down and got up at least twice in the 15 mins I watched her. Had at least 1 def contraction. Eeekkk I hope tonight is the night! I am sure she is tired of me staring at her for hours on end 😂


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Last night wasn't the night  I m going to walk her over to my open field in a bit. She is acting TOTALLY NORMAL this morning. LOL. Maybe she is having braxton-hicks (if thats even possible). She was even "yawning" like crazy yesterday, i really thought it was gonna happen. She will probably keep me guessing for another 2 weeks LOL


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

What a stinker! I'm so sorry. I know your pain!


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

I am out with her now. She is just grazing. Looking at pics from 10 days ago, her belly has def dropped more and you can see her pooch has extended. Maybe this walk will loosen things up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes too, the kid is stuck just below the area where it triggers dilation and pushing, so be aware of that.
If that is the case, she may need help. She sounds like she might be labor without process, of the way you are describing what she is doing.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Sometimes too, the kid is stuck just below the area where it triggers dilation and pushing, so be aware of that.
> If that is the case, she may need help. She sounds like she might be labor without process, of the way you are describing what she is doing.


Will a bump help?

After our walk (she also got into a headbutt battle with her sister so I separated them pronto) I let her stay out for another hour or so. She has white thick discharge again, so maybe our outing helped. Idk, she is still acting pretty normal.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Checked her udders about an hour ago, her teats are larger (longer and thicker) than this morning and her udder is now about 2 of my hands, possibly more. I think she is just dramatic as heck and maybe still a few more days to a week out. I am going to continue to check on her but stop getting crazy about it. I don't think staring at her and willing her to have them babies is gonna help 😂.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, don’t bump her while pregnant.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> No, don’t bump her while pregnant.


Thanks! Def won't. Just letting nature take it's course. She isn't distressed, so I am not gonna worry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are there with her and know more about her. Happy kidding.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

At this point I am just chronicling my goat watch 

Yesterday she had more white mucus twice, just about a dime sized amount sitting right on her area. When she would pee, it would fall off. Well today, its a nasty yellow goo!! I am hoping we are closer now! She is still acting normal, but very very gaunt, even on her rumen side, she is starting to looked starved (although I've seen her eating plenty). She still has not much of an udder. maybe 2 hands full, maybe a bit more. Nothing hard tho, very squishy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

how is she doing?


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> how is she doing?


Laying around like a beached whale. 
Her udder has gotten a lot bigger, not tight and no more discharge. I've stopped obsessively watching over her because she will be dramatic like heck one minute, then totally normal the next. She is just playing with my heart. 😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I remember when my ChaCha looked like a beached whale.LOL
They tease us a lot but it can't be that much longer.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

I hope she has them next week. My step daughter will be here and would love to watch the birth. She missed our first kid in January. Maybe Helga is holding out for her lol


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Well she is still pregnant... But we gotta be getting close now!

















How many do you think she will have? 😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I am guessing 2 or 3 and pretty soon.🤔🙂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Twins.


🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Twins/ 1 of each! 💕😁🍀


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Twins/ 1 of each! 💕😁🍀


That would be fantastic 🥰🥰


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

My friend who predicted she was pregnant in the first place stopped by yesterday. He thinks she still has 3 more weeks  and one giant baby! HAHA, I sure hope he is wrong. Her poor belly is so tight, like an overfilled beach ball. Poor girl


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I hope she pops now just to prove him wrong- make sure she knows he doesn’t think will 😂
Good luck 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I hope she pops now just to prove him wrong- make sure she knows he doesn’t think will 😂
> Good luck 🍀🍀🍀


HAHA, I Did!! 😂

I also tell her the weather, so she knows its time to have the baby when its 40 degrees and raining LOL


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Maybe today is the day. Udders expanded quite a bit over night. Ligs are totally gone and she is quietly muttering. My question is this large bulb on the back of her udders. Yesterday there was two defined udders and this morning there is a large soft mass in the middle that sticks out. The rest of her udders are very hard. Ideas??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They only have 1 udder with 2 sides. It looks like she has a poor medial line between the halves.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> They only have 1 udder with 2 sides. It looks like she has a poor medial line between the halves.


Does that affect milking?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. But will affect how well her udder holds up over the years.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> No. But will affect how well her udder holds up over the years.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She looks ready to pop!! Happy kidding and good luck!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like today alright! Hope all goes well!


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Twinsies!! A boy and girl! What a blessing, she didn't need any help, I just helped dry them (they came to be right after the other)!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How exciting-good luck! 🍀😁🍀


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So sweet!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re so cute- glad all went well and mamas taking care of them ❤
(I was having a glitch earlier and didn’t see your post until after I posted.. then went to edit it and I couldn’t do anything due to site maintenance 😂)
Which one is the hot and which one is the girl? 😊


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> They’re so cute- glad all went well and mamas taking care of them ❤
> (I was having a glitch earlier and didn’t see your post until after I posted.. then went to edit it and I couldn’t do anything due to site maintenance 😂)
> Which one is the hot and which one is the girl? 😊


The black one is the boy and the brown is the girl


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

aww so cute!! congrats!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the newborns and high five for an easy and uncomplicated kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they’re adorable congratulations 😁🤗🐐🐐


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re both so cute… glad you were able to decipher my meaning since I didn’t catch the auto correct mix up 😅


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute and well worth the wait!! 
😍 🤠😻👏💐


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! They’re adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, congrats.


----------



## PurpleCArTires (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> So cute and well worth the wait!!
> 😍 🤠😻👏💐


Totally worth the wait!! Explains why Helga was so much more dramatic during her pregnancy than her sister 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

